# best oil



## JettaConA-G60 (Jan 30, 2006)

well dont i feel special







. i mean first post in the new forum.







well i guess im trying to figure out what the best oil for my 16vt is going to be. i know i have to break it in with regular oil, but what about after? im thinking Mobile 1 10w30 but am not sure. thoughts???


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: best oil (JettaConA-G60)*

Check out ELF oil made my Total.
OEM for VW.


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: best oil (VOLKS-MAN)*

Basicly any oil which is vw approved or at least conforms to api SL or acea A3 specifications.
All oils do the same job they provide lubrication and control soot water and other engine contaminants in the oil which build up and cause sludge and engine varnish.
Obviously not all oils do their job aswell as others, so the vw and api / acea approval means everything.
Theres no difference between top brands castrol, mobil, valvoline etc


----------



## vw leben (May 17, 2008)

Mobil 1 full syn 5-30w is good, run it in all my turbo or s/c motors. I notice cooler oil temps the most, along with quicker/smoother startups. Straight 30w syn for my aircooleds major oil temp diff!


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: best oil (JettaConA-G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaConA-G60* »_well dont i feel special







. i mean first post in the new forum.







well i guess im trying to figure out what the best oil for my 16vt is going to be. i know i have to break it in with regular oil, but what about after? im thinking Mobile 1 10w30 but am not sure. thoughts???

The current oil required by VW for all gas engine VWs sold in the U.S. is spec VW 502.00. If you want the maximum performance and life from your engine you would be wise to use an oil that has been tested by VW and certified to meet the VW 502.00 specs. Some unscrupulous purveyors of oil say that their oil is "formulated" or "designed to meet" VW specs when in fact these oils have never been tested and approved by VW. Since the VW 502.00 spec oil is required to maintain warranty coverage on the newer VW engines, you can be certain it is properly formulated and tested by VW to serve your interests.
If there were no difference between oils then they would all perform the same and all pass VWs stringent oil requirements. The fact is many oils including full synthetic oils can't meet VW's oil requirements so chose wisely and your engine will thank you.
In addition almost every forum here on Vortex has numerous threads, aka pi$$ing contests over what is the best oil for your VW. The truth is VW 502.00 oils are the best oil for your VW gas engine and there are plenty of VW 502.00 tested and approved oils to chose from. The VW owners manual specifically recommends 5W-40 oils that meet VW 502.00 specs, but a 5W-30 or 0W-40 tested and approved VW 502.00 oil will also work in climates where the temps are not excessively hot. 
VW's list of approved oils is below. Any of these approved oils should serve you well. Now that you know the facts, what you chose is up to you. You should note that I am not promoting ANY brand of oil like the oil fanatics who will chime in with their totally unsubstantiated opinion. We all know that opinions are worth exactly what you pay for them. Accurate oil test results are worth far more than all the baseless opinions posted in forums. That is why VW protects your interest by actually testing and approving oils that have the proper chemistry for your VW engine.








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3599947



_Modified by TechMeister at 10:48 PM 5-21-2008_


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: best oil (TechMeister)*

Here in the uk i dont know of any big brand oil mobil, castrol or valvoline which their semi synthetics arnt vw approved.
And i've never seen a fully synthetic without vw approval on the back well not from the big 3 manufacturers above..


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: best oil (animaniac)*

In Urrup the oil companies cater to Euro car mfgs. as they should. In America they cater to the Big Three and Honda/Toyota. VW/Audi only sell 350K cars annually in the U.S. so they are pretty insignificant players by volume. As a result most of the U.S. oils including fully synthetic oils, are NOT formulated to meet VW's very stringent oil quality standards. That is why an educated consumer reads their owners manual and uses the proper oil to meet their warranty requirements and protect their engines. 
In addition in Urrup, many autos are on long drain cycles compared to the U.S. which has specific drain intervals. Typical oils produced/sold in the U.S. are not suitable for the VW oil spec extended drain intervals at this time. That will change in the coming years as all car mfgs. switch to extended drains for environmental purposes. Some companies import Euro oils to help VW enthusiasts who desire the Euro oils.


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: best oil (TechMeister)*

I think the long life service is not only an expensive option but personaly i don't think it's a good idea to let the computer to monitor oil quality, it's bad enough having sesnors controling engine performance but if it goes bad it's not going to damage the engine, where as a faulty oil quality sensor would damage the engine.
Also to note most people dont check their oil level, and if the engine is on fixed interval servicing then there is more chance the oil level staying above minimum for 10k if the oil isnt checked.
But if the same happened to a longlife service the oil level would drop below minimum in the space of 20 to 30k.
It's also drawing people under false illusion of driving the vehicle until it warns of low oil pressure due to low oil level and the bonnet doesnt need to be opened unless it tells you theres a problem.
Cars on fixed intervals are neglected so a variable service is asking for trouble.


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: best oil (animaniac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *animaniac* »_I think the long life service is not only an expensive option but personaly i don't think it's a good idea to let the computer to monitor oil quality, it's bad enough having sesnors controling engine performance but if it goes bad it's not going to damage the engine, where as a faulty oil quality sensor would damage the engine.
Also to note most people dont check their oil level, and if the engine is on fixed interval servicing then there is more chance the oil level staying above minimum for 10k if the oil isnt checked.
But if the same happened to a longlife service the oil level would drop below minimum in the space of 20 to 30k.
It's also drawing people under false illusion of driving the vehicle until it warns of low oil pressure due to low oil level and the bonnet doesnt need to be opened unless it tells you theres a problem.
Cars on fixed intervals are neglected so a variable service is asking for trouble.



If it were not for the excellent computer controls that we have in cars today, they would never run as well as they do, we wouldn't have DSG, our emissions and mpg would really suck and OPEC would be charging $20/gal. for gas. Well next week OPEC *may* be charging $20/gal., but at least out cars run well despite being gang raped by OPEC and the oil companies.
I'd like to think Urrupeans are a little more technically literate than many in the U.S. At least this has been my experience when in Germany.
Many if not all of the extended drain vehicles have a low oil level indicator and a low oil pressure indicator, so there is no reason to *not know if oil needs to be added.* In addition, for those folks who actually read their owners manual, it states to *check the oil at every fuel fill-up.* Unfortunately not too many people in America can even find the dipstick let alone read it...







*I think all car companies should give a test before they sell people a car. If they can't read the owners manual and answer basic maintenance questions, they can't buy the car.*








I never could understand the delusion that because VW recommends a 5K or 10K oil change, in the U.S., how people construed that to mean you don't need to check the engine oil or add oil between oil changes. I realize most people are clueless when it comes to the car they drive everyday, but I would hope they could invest a little time to read the owners manual. This ain't rocket science.


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: best oil (TechMeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TechMeister* »_

If it were not for the excellent computer controls that we have in cars today, they would never run as well as they do, we wouldn't have DSG, our emissions and mpg would really suck and OPEC would be charging $20/gal. for gas. Well next week OPEC *may* be charging $20/gal., but at least out cars run well despite being gang raped by OPEC and the oil companies.
I'd like to think Urrupeans are a little more technically literate than many in the U.S. At least this has been my experience when in Germany.
Many if not all of the extended drain vehicles have a low oil level indicator and a low oil pressure indicator, so there is no reason to *not know if oil needs to be added.* In addition, for those folks who actually read their owners manual, it states to *check the oil at every fuel fill-up.* Unfortunately not too many people in America can even find the dipstick let alone read it...







*I think all car companies should give a test before they sell people a car. If they can't read the owners manual and answer basic maintenance questions, they can't buy the car.*








I never could understand the delusion that because VW recommends a 5K or 10K oil change, in the U.S., how people construed that to mean you don't need to check the engine oil or add oil between oil changes. I realize most people are clueless when it comes to the car they drive everyday, but I would hope they could invest a little time to read the owners manual. This ain't rocket science.










Truth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mackamitsu (Apr 15, 2008)

TechMeister,
Most people have never heard of PM or moved their OM from the glovebox. My golf which I bought for a song, had coolant in the windshield resevoir, and a blown headgasket. Some people are one step ahead of apes when it comes to cars. I've always thought PM should be taught as part of Drivers Ed. It would make a difference for many people, then again I wouldn't be getting my sub 500 buck VW's as readily.


----------



## Fugly-Racin (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (mackamitsu)*

"ignorance is bliss"
There was a time when you hand to be half of a mechanic to start and drive a car now its "idiot resistant"
Hey its the idiots that keeps me employed


----------



## chodeykid (May 12, 2008)

"Hey its the idiots that keeps me employed"
isnt that the truth
i work at napa








if you catch my drift
although it is a lot harder trying to understand the idiots and get them the right part than to just put it in
yet then again if you put it in, they could possibly break it within a week and come back telling you that you messed it up
o well
they do keep me employed


----------



## jhnlennon (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: (chodeykid)*

"If it were not for the excellent computer controls that we have in cars today, they would never run as well as they do, we wouldn't have DSG, our emissions and mpg would really suck and OPEC would be charging $20/gal. for gas."

huh my 1971 volvo 145 with a weber carb consistantly gets 25mpgs plus and runs like a top without ANY computer controls. starts down too well as cold as it gets in wisconsin with the pull off the choke(hell my car illiterate girlfriend even can start it) yet my grandmothers 1997 volvo 850 is only averageing 25mpgs and just had over 1000 bucks in routine maintainance done. my dad had a pinto that consistantly got 30 plus mpgs without any computer controls. i find it strange that modern day cars with sophisticated computer management cant best fuel efficiency of 30 year old cars. tons of technology with little too no end result in my opinion


----------

